# slumdog = τρωγλοδύτης, φτωχοδιάβολος



## nickel (Mar 26, 2009)

Διαβάζω στις καινούργιες ιστοσελίδες του Macmillan Dictionary, στο τρέχον Buzzword:

*slumdog* _noun [countable] informal_

a very poor and underprivileged person, especially a child, who lives in a slum (a poor and crowded area of a city where people live in very bad conditions)

_'Global meltdown hits Dharavis slumdogs … The teeming slums of Dharavi, Asia's largest, have spawned a thousand dreams — stories abound of slumdogs who have become millionaires through hard labour and enterprise.'_
NDTV 5th March 2009

Within days of its release in January 2009, _Slumdog Millionaire_, a rags-to-riches tale set in the slums of Mumbai, India, became one of the most successful British films of late, currently having grossed over 200 million dollars worldwide and recently scooping up a host of prestigious awards, including Golden Globes, Oscars and BAFTAs.

As a result of its global success and significant media exposure, the film has brought the word *slumdog* to the lips of people from richer, western nations — many of whom, like myself, have no real idea about what it means to be a *slumdog*.

The informal term *slumdog* refers to a slum dweller, a person, especially a young person or child, who lives in an area of a town or city where there is extreme poverty and living conditions are particularly bad, with poor sanitation and makeshift housing. Though slums exist in many parts of the world, evidence of use seems to suggest that *slumdog* is so far confined to India, referring to the inhabitants of slums in the country's big cities. Official surveys reveal that 65 million Indians — around a quarter of the urban population — live in slums.

Contrary to expectation, *slumdog* doesn't seem to be particularly offensive — it carries negative connotations of course, but seems to be being used as an informal term of reference rather than an insult.

The title of the film is an ironic juxtaposition of two extremes, the poor on the one hand ('the slumdog') and the rich on the other ('the millionaire'). It has therefore caused an unlikely collocational patterning for *slumdog*. A similar bizarre contrast became a reality for two of the film's young stars, Azharuddin Ismail and Rubina Ali (aged 10 and 9 respectively) who had to cope with an incredible transition from the Mumbai slums to Hollywood glitz — and back again. Though _Slumdog Millionaire_ has been incredibly successful, this issue — the treatment of the two young child actors and the consequent psychological impact on them — has sparked controversy and criticism of the film's director Danny Boyle. From an Indian perspective, there are also some who feel that the film has been detrimental to the country's reputation, with an overemphasis on violence, criminality and extreme poverty.

On the flip side, there are many for whom the film has done a brilliant job in raising awareness. On the back of the film, a new fundraising website has been launched, www.slumdogs.org, which highlights the plight of India's street children and promotes donations to related charities. _Slumdog_'s success has also been wholeheartedly embraced in the Indian political scene. Inspired by its 'uplifting' lyrics, the governing Congress party have recently acquired the rights to Jai Ho (meaning 'victory'), the Oscar-winning song from the movie.

*Background*

*Slumdog* appears to be a new coinage, with no obvious evidence of independent use prior to the movie. Its wide-scale exposure as a result of the film's success may mean that it stays the course.

The origins of the word _slum_ are uncertain, though it dates back to the early 19th century when it was used as slang for 'back room'.

by *Kerry Maxwell*, author of _Brave New Word_​

Ωραίο, χορταστικό κομμάτι. Στην Ελλάδα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν μεταφράστηκε επίσημα ο τίτλος, και απλώς κυκλοφόρησε από κάποιους η μετάφραση «Ο τρωγλοδύτης εκατομμυριούχος». Πρόσθεσα στον τίτλο και τον «φτωχοδιάβολο» για ποικιλία.


----------



## Elias (Mar 26, 2009)

> Στην Ελλάδα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δε μεταφράστηκε επίσημα ο τίτλος


Όχι, μεταφράστηκε επίσημα: *ιδού*


----------



## DesRis (Mar 26, 2009)

> Ωραίο, χορταστικό κομμάτι. Στην Ελλάδα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν μεταφράστηκε επίσημα ο τίτλος, και απλώς κυκλοφόρησε από κάποιους η μετάφραση «Ο τρωγλοδύτης εκατομμυριούχος». Πρόσθεσα στον τίτλο και τον «φτωχοδιάβολο» για ποικιλία.



και μέσα στην ταινία το slumdog μεταφράζεται ως "κοπρόσκυλο"


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2009)

DesRis said:


> και μέσα στην ταινία το slumdog μεταφράζεται ως "κοπρόσκυλο"


Ίσως από κάποιον που δεν είδε ή δεν κατάλαβε την ταινία. Καλύτερα να είχε πει «φτωχομπινές» παρά «κοπρόσκυλο». Μόνο για τεμπελιά δεν θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση. Πώς δεν τον έλεγε και τεμπελόσκυλο, απορώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2009)

Πάντως, ο Ντάνι Μπόιλ, στις επικρίσεις των Ινδών ότι τους προσέβαλε αποκαλώντας τον ήρωά του dog, απαντούσε ότι το slumdog είναι λογοπαίγνιο βασισμένο στη λέξη underdog, δηλαδή δεν μιλάει για κοπρόσκυλα, αλλά για αδικημένους από τη ζωή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2009)

Γι' αυτό πρόσθεσα το «φτωχοδιάβολος» στον τίτλο, γιατί η έμφαση στο έργο δεν είναι τόσο στην προέλευση από τις τρώγλες και τις φτωχοσυνοικίες όσο στα μύρια όσα μηχανεύονται για να τα βγάλουν πέρα. Εκεί όμως που στο έργο έχεις ένα συνεχές τρεχαλητό, η λέξη «κοπρόσκυλο» με τους ράθυμους ρυθμούς της είναι εντελώς αταίριαστη.

Με την ευκαιρία: παρακαλούμε να μπει στα λεξικά η λέξη _φτωχοδιάβολος_.


----------



## sarant (Mar 26, 2009)

Απίστευτο, δεν υπάρχει!


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2009)

Υπάρχει στο Αντίστροφο, αλλά μόνο εκεί.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 27, 2009)

Είναι για ν' αλωνίζει περήφανος ο φτωχομπινές.


----------

